# Nintendo President Suggests that It Might Abandon Home Console Development



## garyopa (Jan 8, 2019)

*Not “Really Fixated on Our Consoles” - Focus To SWITCH to Mobile Generating Revenue Streams!*




We all knew this 'dark day' would be coming, since Iwata sadly passed away, whenever there is change of the 'top brass' of a major gaming company, the focus changes, the same thing occurred with Sega and Dreamcast, with Nintendo it just took a while longer, plus they had to get the Switch out, but even tho its now close to reaching their 20 Million Sales Target, it might be their Last Console Ever.


> *“We aren’t really fixated on our consoles,”* Furukawa told Nikkei as translated by Nintendo Everything. *“At the moment we’re offering the uniquely developed Nintendo Switch and its software – and that’s what we’re basing how we deliver the ‘Nintendo experience’ on. That being said, technology changes. We’ll continue to think flexibly about how to deliver that experience as time goes on.”*
> 
> The CEO added, *“It has been over 30 years since we started developing consoles. Nintendo’s history goes back even farther than that, and through all the struggles that they faced the only thing that they thought about was what to make next. In the long-term, perhaps our focus as a business could shift away from home consoles – flexibility is just as important as ingenuity.”*


You can read thru the full recent interview on Japanese News Outlet 'Nikkei', afterwards we love to here your thoughts, comments, rants about the new focus big 'N' is sadly aiming towards! 

 Source: MaxConsole


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2019)

He's seemingly moreso saying that the company *could *pivot to mobile if the market ever puts Nintendo in a situation where the company *won't *survive with its consoles, rather than it being a a path they'd want to go down. This piece reads far more dramatically than it should.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 8, 2019)

It seems like they won't survive cause they keep making intentionally lower budget low consumer cost consoles compared to ps4 or xbox. They mostly rely on innovation of games than overpowered specs. Honestly I don't want them to stop making home consoles. But I do like portables. Switch is a good compromise that I hope they keep for a long time.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 8, 2019)

smh some nice clickbait here.

Basically, they will change as the market does. Like any other company that cares to stay relevant.


----------



## nando (Jan 8, 2019)

i wish someone would do something about his hair.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Jan 8, 2019)

As long as they keep making portable handhelds i would not worry. That's what they can do best and should continue to do. It's understandable they want to abandon the console market after the recent Wii U failure. There is just too much competition + the reputation as company for kids consoles/games. I just hope they won't go fully mobile market. That will be the day Nintendo is dead for me.


----------



## NFates (Jan 8, 2019)

This shouldn't even be news, honestly. "We are willing to survive as a company" is all I see.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2019)

One can only hope.

You know software only makes sense.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 8, 2019)

I remember I said this ('tendo going mobile) about two years ago on a random thread, needless to say (but will done), there was a bro-dude who thought he was in the right and I was wrong. lel.

The next revelation: it'll happen after the next cycle.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 8, 2019)

Making this guy president? WHAT WAS THEY THINKING!?


----------



## garyopa (Jan 8, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> smh some nice clickbait here.
> 
> Basically, they will change as the market does. Like any other company that cares to stay relevant.



they are all clickbait then:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/ollieb...ndo-may-not-be-on-home-consoles/#6daf36a21954

https://wccftech.com/nintendo-abandon-home-console/

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/81364...abandon-home-consoles-for-mobile-phone-games/

https://variety.com/2019/gaming/news/nintendo-president-home-console-comments-1203101334/


----------



## gameboy (Jan 8, 2019)

i remember when Sega and Nintendo were the only two, go buy those retro games now while theyre less than $100 each


----------



## NFates (Jan 8, 2019)

garyopa said:


> they are all clickbait then:
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/ollieb...ndo-may-not-be-on-home-consoles/#6daf36a21954
> 
> ...


Clickbait doesn't mean it's false, but that it's designed to attract _clicks _with a _bait_, like an incomplete title on this case.


----------



## Milenko (Jan 8, 2019)

Probably sick of people finding exploits


----------



## Coto (Jan 8, 2019)

Ninty, mobile market is shit. The switch is the next step to take obviously. Focus on improving what the switch does already: portability, availability and exclusivity.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Probably sick of people finding exploits


mobile devices are just as vulnerable if no more so, has nintendo made any home console or portable console that hasn't been hacked? if anything i would say the home consoles faired up better in that regard


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2019)

Somehow this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 8, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> mobile devices are just as vulnerable if no more so, has nintendo made any home console or portable console that hasn't been hacked? if anything i would say the home consoles faired up better in that regard


Not even just that, there's more money in the mobile market.


----------



## TheZander (Jan 8, 2019)

I bet Nintendo wont stop making consoles. They're probably just putting this out in order to put xbox and sony at ease while they work on their next consoles so they can catch them off guard with the next new revolutionary way to play super mario. I want a usable, playable hat designed peripheral. What does absolutely ever single gamer let alone person have in this world? A person may not have arms, legs, even entire torsos may be missing but everyone has a head. I think the next logical move for Nintendo is to take advantage of this statistic and make a gaming hat peripheral


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jan 8, 2019)

Oh boy I cant wait for nintendo to start making mobile games. Because that's what all the smart game companies do nowadays


----------



## MarkDarkness (Jan 8, 2019)

Switch 2 could very well be a thing, unlike the Wii U. If I had to venture a guess, I'd say it will.


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 8, 2019)

Well i wont be buying or playing any of their phone games. I have one hell of a backlog of games on consoles i have never even owned. The Wii U is a nice emulation machine at the moment and probably wont receive any updates. The switch will be an even nicer emulation machine in the future. 

At least i wont be spending any money on games anymore. I wont be buying many digital only games when there is no physical media. I will Never by any streaming game consoles either. I will wait til all the shit is hacked. The future of gaming will never see a dime from me......


----------



## garyopa (Jan 8, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> Oh boy I cant wait for nintendo to start making mobile games. Because that's what all the smart game companies do nowadays



They already have over 5 very successful mobile titles and 5 more coming soon.

Mobile development costs are much lower, less game designers needed, no hardware development needed, more room to have 'extra revenue from items inside the game', no physical cost, no profit cut to the resellers like retail stores or amazon, no need to court 3rd-party publishers with free costly tools, and sdk's to develop, and support to help them, or even money infront.

Nintendo is basically a 1st-party only company these days, and even tho there is growing library of 3rd-party games on Switch, most are indie, or ports from other platforms, no real exclusives, so moving towards mobile makes sense in long run, when you look at cost needed to development another console, and the last few generations of Nintendo console's, including the Switch itself, they are way behind in terms of graphics or horsepower compared to ps4/xb1 gen.

So for them to step up to the plate and go head to head with PS5 and XB2, with possible 8k graphics, and Dual-VR players, and more, its just not really possible for Nintendo at this stage, it would take 3 to 4 years of costly development to get to that level, and then comes the even hard part getting publishers to support then, while still keeping their loyal fanbase, which is not there like the others, even with Switch at 20 million, and even tho its listed as best-selling console of this generation, its only 'blast of 2 years', come the 3rd year, sales will be at most another 5 or 7 million more, and by then Sony will be at over 100 million, they already at 92 million, so there no way in hell they can catch up or play in pond with other 2 giants.

So President and shareholders are look into the future, and like this title says THEY MIGHT, does not mean THEY WELL, but come 2020 or 2022 at latest, with another update to Switch like Switch XL or Switch Mini (portable only & dockless), you will see them re-visit this in full force, and by then they will have full reports in on over 20 mobile titles, and it all comes down to numbers on bottom line, customers are just tasty treat, its not in their interest to wine and dine the remaining loyal fans, if they can have 150 million on phones generating them more instant Yen per hour in profit compared to the current setup of hardware, resellers, developers, etc. before profit.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jan 8, 2019)

garyopa said:


> They already have over 5 very successful mobile titles and 5 more coming soon.
> 
> Mobile development costs are much lower, less game designers needed, no hardware development needed, more room to have 'extra revenue from items inside the game', no physical cost, no profit cut to the resellers like retail stores or amazon, no need to court 3rd-party publishers with free costly tools, and sdk's to develop, and support to help them, or even money infront.
> 
> ...


tl:dr You didn't have to type all that.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Jan 8, 2019)

garyopa said:


> no profit cut to the resellers like retail stores or amazon



Absolutely wrong.
First of all, 30% of each sales is taken by Apple/Google just for the right to be in the store.
Then there is the dev studio cut: for example Fire Emblem Heroes was made by Intelligent System, Pokémon Go by Niantic, etc

The net income "per transaction" is lower compared with games for their consoles, but they compensate this with a minor upfront investment. This means that if a game flop it's not nearly as bad as if a console flop


----------



## zoogie (Jan 8, 2019)

I don't think Nintendo will leave its consoles.

And that's because they get to have their own shop and charge 10-30% on every sale, and not pay anything on their own games.

Still, when one mobile game produces 500 mill in revenue, that gets their attention (but I think this pro-mobile talk is just to entice investors to buy N's stock - Nintendo would like to succeed in both areas).


----------



## zeveroth (Jan 8, 2019)

Is what it is . I grew up on the likes of Atari and Nintendo. Will always be a fan. Hope I never see Nintendo console demise .


----------



## tabnk (Jan 8, 2019)

Stock going down


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2019)

garyopa said:


> they are all clickbait then:
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/ollieb...ndo-may-not-be-on-home-consoles/#6daf36a21954
> 
> ...


Expect they are clickbait, the same going for your article as well. All of them (your's included) paints the situation like Nintendo is actually considering no longer doing home consoles, which is not what he said. He said basically if worse comes to worst, they might consider something else. They aren't actively considering alternatives, just stating that they aren't against them.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 8, 2019)

MarkDarkness said:


> Switch 2 could very well be a thing, unlike the Wii U. If I had to venture a guess, I'd say it will.


Seems very likely once Tegra X2 becomes inexpensive enough.

I don't see Nintendo abandoning the console scene any time soon.  Full games plus DLC/season passes always rake in more cash than P2W mobile garbage, save maybe a very small subset of people addicted to MTX.


----------



## nWo (Jan 8, 2019)

What the hey???


----------



## XDel (Jan 8, 2019)

Half-Life 3 aside, I am good. My collection goes back to the 79's, I do not have time to play all of them, even just the top tier gamea alone. The world will go on.


----------



## jefffisher (Jan 8, 2019)

i feel like this is probably a misinterpretation and miswording 
like the wii u was their last console and now like the switch they'll do handhelds that can also plug into the tv
or maybe even cellphones if that's where the market takes them.
nintendo has always done better with handhelds afterall.

they have too big of a cut just to give it up right now nintendo is the publisher, developer, licensee, manufacturer, distributor, and now with such a large amount of people using the eshop even the retailer.
when nintendo sells a game on a nintendo console some part of the company gets almost all the money in one way or another.
nintendo sold 12 million copies of mario, 11 million of mario kart, 10 million of zelda, 7 million of splatoon, 5 million smash bros, 3 million pokemon. that's a total of 48 million switch games that if nintendo had released on other consoles they would have made $25 less on each of them, nintendo just isn't going to give that up they have console sellers and they know it.

i could see in the absolute worst case scenario in the future either a phone manufactured by some chinese company rebranded to nintendo with a controller and hdmi cable with a nintendo run playstore on it. or a console without any innovation just a minimal effort safe play AMD pc with a bluray drive like everyone else.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jan 8, 2019)

Lol after the success of the Nintendo Switch... I don't think that's even a remote possibility xD


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Seems very likely once Tegra X2 becomes inexpensive enough.


You think they would wait until the Switch 2 and not use it for a revision?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 8, 2019)

Gamefreak better cut ties and take their work back cause I don't want Gen 9 aka Pokemon Go 2  on a tablet


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jan 8, 2019)

Microsoft and Sony are already heading in this direction with their streaming services. This future is far off but not as far as you might think. I think Nintendo will ironically be the last holdout for physical games played locally and offline since they appear unable to get their online act together and Japan remains slow to adopt digital console games.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 8, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> Microsoft and Sony are already heading in this direction with their streaming services. This future is far off but not as far as you might think. I think Nintendo will ironically be the last holdout for physical games played locally and offline since they appear unable to get their online act together and Japan remains slow to adopt digital console games.


Microsoft has a game stream service?


----------



## Roamin64 (Jan 8, 2019)

But then how will they try to sell all their gimmicky accessories, extra controllers, waggle motion sensors, amiibos, DLC , season passes, revisions of their console, virtual consoles? Will they all shift their games to pay2win ? To my knowledge DLC hasn't plagued mobile gaming yet , because it's already plagued by ads and pay2win schemes. I can't see nintendo surviving in a mobile gaming market.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 8, 2019)

The way that's worded, seems like he may simply not be considering the Switch a traditional "home console" and that as the market stands now and the success Nintendo is finding that they may never return to a traditional home console and instead just release more hybrid handheld systems that can also be played on a TV at home in the future.  Which if that's the case, then I totally get it, the true followup to the Switch should just be a more powerful Switch, the Switch 2 if you will.  They've struck gold with the concept of the Switch, and it would seem stupid to abandon that part of the market that they've cornered now.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 8, 2019)

Title could have been better.
This is just an extremely generic statement given by basically every company. No one should be surprised that a company stops doing something when there is no longer a demand for it.

This doesn't voice even an ounce of intention to stop home console development at this time. Long term is a rather broad statement. Given the switch is doing quite well, it wouldn't make financial sense to interpret this the way it has been.



garyopa said:


> they are all clickbait then



The classic "He did it first!!" argument. I wouldn't use that one too often outside of kindergarten.


----------



## kumikochan (Jan 8, 2019)

Why is everybody seeming so negative about it. Consoles are dying out and next generation is as good as the last generation, Microsoft already knows that hence why they're building more and more windows pc boxes as of late and porting all their games also to windows pc. Companies have to adjust to the fact that console gaming as we know it is dying and they should find a new strategy to make money in a market like that and i'm pretty sure it ain't consoles anymore


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 8, 2019)

All their mobile games are okay...pokemon go is the best of the bunch and it ain't developed by them. I'd be pretty dissapointed if they minimized home consoles. nintendo at least tries to have a hook beyond "it's like, literally, the most powerful evar". gimmicky, ingenuity, whichever, they take risk.

cell-phone games are fine for diversification, but not as a main focus.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2019)

I buy Nintendo hardware because it has the games I want to play on it. I’d much rather Nintendo release their games on the Xbox One X.

BotW for instance has great gameplay and a well-crafted world. As far as graphics go the Switch just isn’t good enough to make the game look as good as it could. 900p 30fps with drops, while bearable isn’t that great. Textures and effects are nice but could look a whole lot better. Shadows don't look nice.

Will I ever play Zelda on my phone? I’m open to the idea. If I can hook my phone up to my TV for a console-like experience, the gameplay isn’t dumbed down like in Fire Emblem Heroes and there are no shitty paywalls to make progress. A new phone has better hardware and can do a lot more things than the Switch. If Nintendo publishes quality games on mobile I’ll buy them.

Edit:


osaka35 said:


> All their mobile games are okay...pokemon go is the best of the bunch and it ain't developed by them. I'd be pretty dissapointed if they minimized home consoles. nintendo at least tries to have a hook beyond "it's like, literally, the most powerful evar". gimmicky, ingenuity, whichever, they take risk.
> 
> cell-phome games are fine for diversification, but not as a main focus.



I think that so far Nintendo’s mobile games are not worth playing. I don’t care about innovative hardware, just good games.

Edit 2: Thinking about it a bit more, the N3DS is an example of innovation done right. The O3DS has a laggy OS and you have to hold the system in exactly the right position to get the 3D effect working which leads to many users simply not using it. The N3DS took what was a gimmick and turned it into a useful feature that enhances the presentation of it's games. It's is obsolete because of it's shitty CPU, GPU and low resolution but it fixes all of the O3DS's problems and the end product is a system that does just enough things right to make it good.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 8, 2019)

I remember when some years ago pretty much most triple A companies were all like "mobile is da future, consoles are ded", and where are we now? Isn't the ps5 coming out in a few years or something?
This is just Nintendo being Nintendo, catching up with the times. They recently discovered they can charge money for their shitty online, and now this.
Moving on, nothing too see here.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2019)

i warned you people this would happen if you hacked the switch too early. this is what happens should have waited a few years! you've drove nintendo to become yet another mobile developer


----------



## Xzi (Jan 8, 2019)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I remember when some years ago pretty much most triple A companies were all like "mobile is da future, consoles are ded", and where are we now? Isn't the ps5 coming out in a few years or something?
> This is just Nintendo being Nintendo, catching up with the times. They recently discovered they can charge money for their shitty online, and now this.
> Moving on, nothing too see here.


There's no PS5 announcement yet, reasonable to assume that will come in the next couple years.

Nintendo charging for online several years after PSN copied XBL in that regard is not at all surprising.  At least Nintendo is charging a lot less than the competition, but I agree that consoles shouldn't be charging for online at all.

There definitely is nothing to see here, Nintendo won't shift entirely to mobile because that'd be stupid.  Both console and mobile products can be developed at the same time by different teams.



KingVamp said:


> You think they would wait until the Switch 2 and not use it for a revision?


I don't think they have much of a choice but to wait.  We don't have a lot of data on what Tegra X2 devices might cost yet, but that's the SoC included with Magic Leap One (standalone VR HMD), and the early revision of that runs $2,300.


----------



## Pachee (Jan 8, 2019)

Welcome to March 3, 2017.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2019)

to come: nintendo and sega merge and become segtendo and finally develop a proper 3D sonic game!


----------



## Mr. Elementle (Jan 8, 2019)

I thought they already did that when they left the wii u to die in a ditch while they focused on the 3ds, mobile games, and then the switch. I guess the switch is still technically a console, but come on, nintendo has been focusing on the handheld and mobile market for a while now


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Jan 8, 2019)

this isn't exactly true  plus this article was debunked anyway  stop getting your panties in a knot.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 8, 2019)

Nintendo stopped thinking about consoles fucking ages ago.

All they focused on was how they can release cheap old shit with a bullshit gimmick to print money.

They have never focused on a system to bring new games, all they care about is 're releasing it's same old rinse repeated recycled shit.

Nintendo should go mobile, at least then we're not to buy one system just to replay the same old Nintendo shit and third party shit that other systems.had first years ago.


----------



## kcajjones (Jan 8, 2019)

Seriously, Nintendo have never made a single console that could play video files out of the box. The Wii had netflix (and I presume the WiiU did too) but other than that, nothing media related. Add to that, they always underpowered their systems so don't get some of the latest and greatest titles (ala GTA) and I start asking myself why would I want another Nintendo console? The only answer is the software. What if I could just play Mario and Zelda on the Xbox or Ps4? Hell, what if I could have it on pc? Yeah I'd take that instead of buying another Nintendo console. I end up getting the 'mainstream' console alongside the 'Nintendo' console because of the exclusivity, I don't care much for the console itself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Retroboy said:


> Nintendo stopped thinking about consoles fucking ages ago.
> 
> All they focused on was how they can release cheap old shit with a bullshit gimmick to print money.
> 
> ...



Have you played Zelda BOTW and Mario Odyssey? Only a fool would say there's nothing 'new' happening in Nintendo games!


----------



## LuigiXL (Jan 8, 2019)

Awful..but..true?


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2019)

LuigiXL said:


> Awful..but..true?


Not really. If you read either the actual quote or the thread, you'd realize he basically said "we might stop making consoles if it's ever needed to stay afloat", not "we're done here, pack it up boys".


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 8, 2019)

For starters, I thought this was fake news.

Second, doesn't Nintendo have a lot of money in the bank? Why the sudden concern? Did the Switch cost a lot to develop or something? Because, as much as I realize traditional console gaming, the things that have made gaming what it used to be back then are definitely being phased out in an era of games spending FAR too much on advertising to where the game has to be a smash hit or else that franchise/company bites the dust, but c'mon, it seems like Nintendo has always been about low costs and everything.

The only thing I could see being expensive is perhaps the fact that the Switch uses an Nvidia mobile processor, and that it costed far more than some obscure PowerPC thing that's only good for backwards GC/Wii/Wii U compatibility these days to implement, license, and develop for when it comes to Nintendo.

Either way, Nintendo's becoming more and more like their competitors, so at least the Nintendrones can stop acting all like "Nintendo cares about gaming more than Sony or Microsoft because they don't charge for online," when that's not really special considering Steam doesn't charge online, and is possibly making the biggest shift in gaming markets with Proton, a move to a completely open source system that has actual financial backing as opposed to some dudes who just happen to love Linux so much that they'll bleed to make games work for the various Linux distros.


----------



## rickwj324 (Jan 8, 2019)

Personally, I would love to see Nintendo titles on a system like the PS4 (or it's next iteration of console).  I love the Nintendo staple games, but honestly their consoles and controllers always seem more toy-like (and gimmicky) than it's competitors.  Yes, they are nice for jailbreaking and playing backwards compatible games, but if it weren't for that ability my Wii and Wii-U systems never would've gotten as much play as they have.
A game like Mario Sunshine on the PS4 would be amazing!!


----------



## LightBeam (Jan 8, 2019)

He just said that the company will make mobile games if the home consoles market happen to crash
Like, you know ... Any decent company who wants to live


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2019)

super mario galaxy 4k coming soon...for the ps4


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Title could have been better.
> This is just an extremely generic statement given by basically every company. No one should be surprised that a company stops doing something when there is no longer a demand for it.
> 
> This doesn't voice even an ounce of intention to stop home console development at this time. Long term is a rather broad statement. Given the switch is doing quite well, it wouldn't make financial sense to interpret this the way it has been.
> ...


The title really only half the problem, the other half is the shabby reporting he did. Nintendo's CEO did not even remotely suggest that they are considering abandoning home consoles and to imply so is just misleading. I get that you said basically the same thing, but it's worth repeating for everyone who didn't actually research this before posting an "aw man, Nintendo ditching the switch!" post.
Seriously, this is bad reporting and pure clickbait.


----------



## Solitario (Jan 8, 2019)

This may be the last generation of video games as we know it .....


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 8, 2019)

I would welcome this idea.

...and no, I'm not a flamer, hater or trolling. Hear me out for a second.

When the wiiu was announced, it was the most technologically advanced console on the planet. And it remained that way for perhaps one or two weeks, when both microsoft and sony announced their next consoles (xbone, PS4). Not only that, they were released in the same time frame.

Both these consoles are relatively old right now, but these companies have no real reason to announce a follow-up. The switch was somewhat non-threatening as it serves a different audience (yes...the mobile market). However: I feel that once nintendo would announce a (non-hybrid) console, microsoft and/or sony will simply throw a more advanced console on the market, thus burying nintendo once more.

But in the mean time, the landscape is changing. Mobile gaming is steadily maturing while television is somewhat on a decline (not much, but less of a juggernaut than it was). There certainly is still a market for consoles, but why compete in a pretty filled market (you just KNOW that PS5 and xbox<random number> will be popular) when you've got your own part of the market cornered (namely that range between phone quality mobile games and hardcore AAA-titles)?

I'm not sure if the number is still correct (or applied worldwide, for that matter), but I read that about half the users used their switch in mobile form on a regular basis. And with these numbers, you don't tell me that there is no market for quality games on the go. Nintendo obviously doesn't want to compete with itself, but I would think it a good idea if, in the future, they phase out the 3DS and switch for a next-gen mobile device. One that can still be connected to a television as a console, but at best is a console in name only.




nando said:


> i wish someone would do something about his hair.


Unfortunately, this is a trend with nintendo developers.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2019)

That's really not what he said.
He said they're a flexible company. Which he has to say to appease stakeholders.
He has to tell them that Nintendo doesn't need to be a one trick pony.


----------



## JimmyCall (Jan 8, 2019)

I actually thought the Switch was going to be their entry into the Mobile Phone market, but it's still a unique device.  In the future they should set minimum standards for Mobile phone abilities, and then release docks with controllers.  It's all about the games having smoothness and controllers being quality and standard from player to player.


----------



## lordpsycho (Jan 8, 2019)

One of the most important home console company, with more than 30 years making them, is going to stop making consoles in order to focus completely on other things, like mobile gaming......yeah I'm not buying that....

His words have been taken out of context in most articles (including ones from my country as well) just because "the Switch will be the last Nintendo console you'll ever see" is more juicy than "we might as well start focusing on other things too, depending on the market needs"


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> When the wiiu was announced, it was the most technologically advanced console on the planet. And it remained that way for perhaps one or two weeks, when both microsoft and sony announced their next consoles (xbone, PS4). Not only that, they were released in the same time frame.


Most advanced console. Sure.
Vaguely competitive with a then modern PC? Not even close, and people knew it. Granted PC requirements had largely stagnated (presumably as there was little demand/need/reward to go truly above and beyond what could be done on the PS360) but that is probably a different discussion.
Even before the PC took off as a gaming platform you had the arcades to measure things against.



Taleweaver said:


> However: I feel that once nintendo would announce a (non-hybrid) console, microsoft and/or sony will simply throw a more advanced console on the market, thus burying nintendo once more.



I am still going with everything on the non hardware side of things that tanked the Wii U (the lack of middleware, the lack of engines, the lack of concern for third party devs, the weird censorship thing*, the utterly awful online infrastructure) would be the thing that buries it.

*though Sony seems to have taken up the cause of late here as well.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2019)

garyopa said:


> They already have over 5 very successful mobile titles and 5 more coming soon.
> 
> Mobile development costs are much lower, less game designers needed, no hardware development needed, more room to have 'extra revenue from items inside the game', no physical cost, no profit cut to the resellers like retail stores or amazon, no need to court 3rd-party publishers with free costly tools, and sdk's to develop, and support to help them, or even money infront.
> 
> ...


I kinda want to know where you plagiarized this from because you didn't type all of that out in 2/3 minutes. Or, if you didn't plagiarize it, why did you have something like this premade?
Also your site still isn't the source and it's almost never the source.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 8, 2019)

Reason: They need money to survive. WHAT A GREEDY!


----------



## djnate27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Milenko said:


> Probably sick of people finding exploits


I know I am!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Also your site still isn't the source and it's almost never the source.


It's never the source. The fact that this slips by without any objection is beyond me.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 8, 2019)

So they finally admit that the switch was a mistake.
I always knew that if they continued being cheap they would never succeed. They need to focus on producing a powerful console again if they want to survive, one that can rival the Playstation 5 and Xbox Two.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> So they finally admit that the switch was a mistake.
> I always knew that if they continued being cheap they would never succeed. They need to focus on producing a powerful console again if they want to survive, one that can rival the Playstation 5 and Xbox Two.


I don't think power is necessarily the only way. It might have really helped in the past but we have hit something of a plateau for the time being and your library is the thing that makes you. Let devs do what devs do, and try everything within reason to make their lives reasonably nice; make sure the engines all the kids are using are there (was anybody expecting much after Unreal said poke this Wii U lark?), make sure the hardware resembles things people have been taught to use, give people simple options for common tasks, make sure your OS has some reasonable media capabilities, if you are going to fence people in to a network make it a good one else get out of the way, try not to censor things and if you must then provide an alternative route of sorts, if you are really brave maybe make the thing open...
Power wise you need something that contends but pushing the envelope mainly only serves to make your hardware costs shoot up and devs that insist on playing to it make safe and boring stuff to justify the need to have 5 kinds of skybox artist, or safe and boring games where the devs try to grab everything they can with incidental purchase items that were likely free for decades prior or break the games they are made for.


----------



## rickwj324 (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm fine with the wii-u and switch as far as graphics go.  My biggest gripe with Nintendo hardware is their gimmicky controls.  The Gamecube controllers always felt (and looked cheap to me).  I absolutely hate the wiimote/nunchuk combo, and the wiipad was a gimmick as well.  Give me a console with standard controllers (wii-u pro and switch pro were decent, but should have analog shoulder buttons).
In my opinion they also need to do something fresh with their IP's.  Rehashing the same games over and over for every system is getting old.  Yes, they make them look nicer, but except for Mario Odyssey, I didn't have a real incentive to upgrade from Wii-U to the Switch.  Even my 6 and 9 year old kids still prefer to play on their modded Wii-U over the Switch.  
Mario Sunshine was great for the Gamecube, as were Mario Galaxy (wii) and Odyssey (switch).  Other than those examples, everything to me just seems like a rehash and ultimately do not generate a "have to have it" mentality when their new systems come out.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 8, 2019)

it actually wouldn't bother me i'm tired of buying nintendo consoles just to play their damn TWO 1st party games per year. time to go multiplat!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2019)

Can we get a title change? Clearly people are posting without looking at anything else. lol


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 8, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> I don't think power is necessarily the only way. It might have really helped in the past but we have hit something of a plateau for the time being and your library is the thing that makes you. Let devs do what devs do, and try everything within reason to make their lives reasonably nice; make sure the engines all the kids are using are there (was anybody expecting much after Unreal said poke this Wii U lark?), make sure the hardware resembles things people have been taught to use, give people simple options for common tasks, make sure your OS has some reasonable media capabilities, if you are going to fence people in to a network make it a good one else get out of the way, try not to censor things and if you must then provide an alternative route of sorts, if you are really brave maybe make the thing open...
> Power wise you need something that contends but pushing the envelope mainly only serves to make your hardware costs shoot up and devs that insist on playing to it make safe and boring stuff to justify the need to have 5 kinds of skybox artist, or safe and boring games where the devs try to grab everything they can with incidental purchase items that were likely free for decades prior or break the games they are made for.


Yeah, I mean having better hardware entails all that. It means nothing if you build a car motor that can go up to 1000 km/h if you make it in a way that you can't attach a chasis and wheels.
But I also mean having only competitive hardware, not something that is a step of two above because it gives diminishing returns. Being in the middle of the pack means that you'll get the same benefits as everyone else.

If you have the power to run the engines, devs will be interested and develop for your platform (PS3 at first was the most powerful, it lacked ease of use but devs wanted to tap into that power).
If you have the ease of use for devs, they will develop for you (x360 wasn't as powerful as PS3, but it was extremely familiar to develop for).
Media playback isn't as important now days, with smart tv's being a thing people don't care too much about that but sure is nice and could give you an extra edge (but remember that Xbone didn't won even when it had excellent media capabilities for the start).
User interface sure is something to consider, but you can make a compromise since you can update it over time, as long as it isn't a mess to navigate it should be ok.
Online services are very important now days, so having a solid service is essential, Nintendo is really stubborn but they are trying at least (?). Having a functional chat system and more importantly voice chat is a must, you don't need to reinvent the wheel for this, just offer a good enough service on par with the competition and you'll be fine. Nintendo failed at that offering a joke of a voice chat system requiring an external device (and people joke about the diablo immortal "don't you people have a phone?" thing) while PS4 and Xbone were as convenient as having a headphone jack built in the controller.
Censorship is a complicated subject and kind of out of the way with what we are talking here, I'm anti-censorship no matter what kind of content is. Devs when create their content thinking about a specific audience, but often publishers ask them to tone down or cut certain things to appeal to a wider audience (lower rating at the rating boards) or to be able to publish at all (ESRB, Pegi and Cero are all strict and lenient towards different things) and things are only getting worse because of how Sony has started demanding content changes (due to China if the latest reports are correct).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> Yeah, I mean having better hardware entails all that. It means nothing if you build a car motor that can go up to 1000 km/h if you make it in a way that you can't attach a chasis and wheels.
> But I also mean having only competitive hardware, not something that is a step of two above because it gives diminishing returns. Being in the middle of the pack means that you'll get the same benefits as everyone else.
> 
> If you have the power to run the engines, devs will be interested and develop for your platform (PS3 at first was the most powerful, it lacked ease of use but devs wanted to tap into that power).
> ...




Nintendo is trying with online? They have had how long now and flubbed it every time. How they are this bad at things I do not know 




Sakitoshi said:


> Media playback isn't as important now days, with smart tv's being a thing people don't care too much about that but sure is nice and could give you an extra edge (but remember that Xbone didn't won even when it had excellent media capabilities for the start).



Do you have a source of decent ones? Every one I have seen or had the misfortune to set up has been awful. There was a half nice attempt with some of the android ones but nothing I can say "like a rasp pi that also does netflix". I am not expecting "like a PC plugged into my TV", despite that probably being easy enough, but I want something that works. Or is it just netflix is enough?


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Jan 8, 2019)

Nintendo has always diversified its business: in the beginnin it made playing cards; then toys; then videogames; then... who knows?

(hint: products that increase the quality of life)


----------



## Xzi (Jan 8, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> So they finally admit that the switch was a mistake.
> I always knew that if they continued being cheap they would never succeed. They need to focus on producing a powerful console again if they want to survive, one that can rival the Playstation 5 and Xbox Two.


Except they didn't say anything like that, and Switch vastly outsells the garbage that is XB1 on a monthly basis.  Power does not matter in consoleland, otherwise XB1X would be outselling everything else.  Clearly exclusives are the only things that move consoles any more, and Nintendo attracts a few extra buyers from the uniqueness of their hardware.

Consoles can't win when trying to compete with PC, they just need to stay in their lane.  $500 is the absolute ceiling for console launch prices after PS3 failed miserably with a $600 MSRP early on.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 8, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Nintendo is trying with online? They have had how long now and flubbed it every time. How they are this bad at things I do not know


oh yeah, they have been doing online things since the ds, and to say the truth is worked pretty well then, but the wii online wasn't as good and voice chat was very limited and you could cheat as much as you wanted meanwhile the dominant platforms had a more reliable service with no hackers and voice chat. the same trend continued with 3ds and wii u just without the hackers (or at least less of them).
with trying I mean they are offering a service that they are maintaining well enough to ban the hackers, I haven't touched a switch so I can't give an opinion about how laggy or not it is, but I have confidence that after two years of free online they got a good sample of how to run the service now that they started to charge for it.



FAST6191 said:


> Do you have a source of decent ones? Every one I have seen or had the misfortune to set up has been awful. There was a half nice attempt with some of the android ones but nothing I can say "like a rasp pi that also does netflix". I am not expecting "like a PC plugged into my TV", despite that probably being easy enough, but I want something that works. Or is it just netflix is enough?


I myself don't have a smart tv as I havent changed my tv in a long time I still have an AOC LE22H037 (22 inches lag free 1080p led tv, supports 240p though component and has s-video. I know I won't be able to find anything remotely similar), but I bough a chromecast years ago and is still serving me well, I have my personal Plex server in my house (I download all the anime I watch), so the only online service I use is youtube. My parents, on the other hand, have an LG smart tv with WebOS (LG 43UJ6300 if I recall correctly) and it seems to work well enough, it has the typical services like youtube, netflix and amazon video. Don't know much about it but the couple of times I have used it I found the remote control to be nice and easy to use and the interface easy to navigate.
So my advice is, if you are happy with your tv go and get a chromecast or similar or even an apple tv if you fancy that stuff with a half eaten fruit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2019)

EmanueleBGN said:


> Nintendo has always diversified its business: in the beginnin it made playing cards; then toys; then videogames; then... who knows?
> 
> (hint: products that increase the quality of life)


That is not really diversifying as much as switching.

Also they tried quality of life thing. We are all still laughing at the pulse monitor.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jan 8, 2019)

That's some top tier clickbait.


----------



## Grmmish (Jan 9, 2019)

I read it, and regarding the "Clickbait" and the "Dark Days" note, why would they continue with home consoles if they can make the new console portable and connect to the television like Switch? If they made the Switch, why go backwards?
And as far as I'm concerned, you saying "Dark Days" is basically saying the Switch is Dark Days because it's not considered a home console? At this point, does it matter since it connects to the television and etc. nonetheless?

Now regarding, what was ACTUALLY SAID, it sounds like he's LITERALLY saying they won't make home consoles, they will make more Switch-based consoles that can go on the television and be a home console, bu MAKE SURE it can also go out. So they are gearing away from Home Consoles. (The disability of not being able to walk) because these days, why would that need to be a set back, especially since we have the Switch as proof of concept?

Either way, this post was pretty pointless... xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Milenko said:


> Probably sick of people finding exploits





gamesquest1 said:


> mobile devices are just as vulnerable if no more so, has nintendo made any home console or portable console that hasn't been hacked? if anything i would say the home consoles faired up better in that regard



I hope you people are joking. 
Nintendo puts protection on their things because they have to. They KNOW their products will be broken apart because that is simply how people are. But they still HAVE to, even if it's not effective, even if it's not state of the art, even if it IS indeed nice security. They still HAVE to. That is not what drives them to create games, their business, their strategies or any of that. Just because their consoles get modded, yeah they will take the precaution but unless the world changes where anything they are doing is obsolete, they will continue to do what they do and just try to maybe get better protection this time. Maybe add another wall. Whatever. Still. No one is stopping their console development because of hackers. Seriously. It's ALMOST below them completely.
And I don't want to hear any stupid arguments about Nintendo taking down ROM sharing websites. I don't want to hear it and that is also off topic.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jan 9, 2019)

Nintendoomed. If the 3DS was so popular where is the 3DS2?


----------



## rickwj324 (Jan 9, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Nintendoomed. If the 3DS was so popular where is the 3DS2?



Switch = 3DS2


----------



## pasc (Jan 9, 2019)

Ugh.

(Yes this is a one word reply. Feels justified)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2019)

nintendo going full mobile confirmed


----------



## SnAQ (Jan 12, 2019)

Clickbait title 9000...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk


----------



## raxadian (Jan 13, 2019)

Considering how badly Nibtendo has done in mobile and that the Switch been selling more than Nintendo had expected about a year ago, this statement seems custom tailor made so people don't stop buying Nintendo terrible mobile games.


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 13, 2019)

kcajjones said:


> Seriously, Nintendo have never made a single console that could play video files out of the box. The Wii had netflix (and I presume the WiiU did too) but other than that, nothing media related. Add to that, they always underpowered their systems so don't get some of the latest and greatest titles (ala GTA) and I start asking myself why would I want another Nintendo console? The only answer is the software. What if I could just play Mario and Zelda on the Xbox or Ps4? Hell, what if I could have it on pc? Yeah I'd take that instead of buying another Nintendo console. I end up getting the 'mainstream' console alongside the 'Nintendo' console because of the exclusivity, I don't care much for the console itself.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


you mean that zelda game we had to wait an entire console generation to play and all it was, was a massive map with repetetive shrines, no story and randomised quests?

mario a similar thing, open world rinse repeat collect star and move on?

well done give yourself a pat on the back because you named 2 titles, one sucked arse, even as a zelda fan BOTW was a very piss poor attempt at trying to do an open world game.

Mario, well its always been the same shit just prettier graphics.

but regardless, nintendo are being ever more lazy on the switch porting the same old titles over to it, only the devoted fanboys are defending (as the always do), using the excuse ohh maybe you didnt play it on the wii u...... well i can get a wii u for £30 and the game likely £10..... what incentive is their to pay £280 and then £50 for the same crap ported.

you expect this from third parties since nintendo's last system again being a cheap inferior machine, coudnt run anything much more than what the PS3 could do, and theyve been there done that and its time to move on..... hence the real reason why the wii u failed, as usual lacking third party support.

nintendo will eventually go the same as sega, many of us have said this for a very long time, thats because nintendo have no care about consoles and havent done so for a very long time.

all nintendo care about is how it can market cheap old inferior hardware with gimmicks to sell.

you can walk into any game store and ask why it is that you see shelves from start of a store down to the end when it comes to microsoft and sony consoles, yet nintendo sections are just a standard rack/shelf..... says something about its lacking support.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Jan 13, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> you mean that zelda game we had to wait an entire console generation to play and all it was, was a massive map with repetetive shrines, no story and randomised quests?
> 
> mario a similar thing, open world rinse repeat collect star and move on?
> 
> ...


No story.... Your either blind deaf or never played this game.


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 4, 2019)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> No story.... Your either blind deaf or never played this game.


Own the game, completed within a week and boring as fuck.

Correct me if I am wrong then and tell me what story zelda had.

Tell me what story driven content it had

Tell me what else it had other than repetitive shrines

Tell me what else it had other than  run aimlessly until you find something or someone that then gives you a quest that had nothing at all to do with the story or quest.

Ohh wait.

You cant sense why you gave the usual Nintendo fanboy defenses.




You dont own the game, sure that makes sense if I didn't own the game then why the fuck would I waste time stating how shit it was and fact that it's the worse zelda game period.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Feb 4, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> Own the game, completed within a week and boring as fuck.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong then and tell me what story zelda had.
> 
> ...


It's fine dude, it is your opinion. You can say a Book is just a smelly piece of paper, with ink on it.
That's great that everyone has his own opinion.


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 4, 2019)

Der_Blockbuster said:


> It's fine dude, it is your opinion. You can say a Book is just a smelly piece of paper, with ink on it.
> That's great that everyone has his own opinion.


But it's not exactly an opinion when  it actually hasn't got a story or anything story driven.

And opinion would be if you like Stephen king as an author or not.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Feb 4, 2019)

Watch this be another one of the countless possibilities that never happened.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Feb 4, 2019)

Retroboy said:


> But it's not exactly an opinion when  it actually hasn't got a story or anything story driven.
> 
> And opinion would be if you like Stephen king as an author or not.


Yeah you're actually right. kudos out


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Feb 7, 2019)

I think they should just make handhelds as they rule in making those  make a super powerful handheld and bam Profit! third party support up the ass and  nintendo will be rolling in money.


----------



## Bowl0l (Feb 7, 2019)

WiikeyHacker said:


> I think they should just make handhelds as they rule in making those  make a super powerful handheld and bam Profit! third party support up the ass and  nintendo will be rolling in money.


If they go back to handheld, their $60 price tag will look silly to the DS/3DS market.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 7, 2019)

Just a reminder for those new to this thread, this is clickbait. Nintendo did not make any suggestion that they might abandon home consoles, Gary just misquoted him the same way several other news outlets did.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 7, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Just a reminder for those new to this thread, this is clickbait. Nintendo did not make any suggestion that they might abandon home consoles, Gary just misquoted him the same way several other "news" outlets did.


Yep exactly web sites are saying Nintendo are abandoning home console then they are also posting about Nintendo making a Switch Mini and Switch Pro they need to make up their minds which one is it lol.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Mar 17, 2020)

If they do not bring back the Wiimote or a similar pointer controller, I do not care.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Mar 17, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> If they do not bring back the Wiimote or a similar pointer controller, I do not care.



There are some games that quite effectively use a joy con in a simliar manner to the Wiimote pointing, and it works pretty dang well even without having a sensor bar.  World of Goo is a great example ofthis.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Mar 17, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> There are some games that quite effectively use a joy con in a simliar manner to the Wiimote pointing, and it works pretty dang well even without having a sensor bar.  World of Goo is a great example ofthis.


Except that the cursor drifts and has no reference point without adjusting it manually. Not an issue for World of Good but a no-go for an FPS (in my opinion).


----------



## godreborn (Mar 17, 2020)

the day this happens is the day I stop being a nintendo fan.  I'll move on to sony.


----------



## Viri (Mar 17, 2020)

lol...


----------



## raxadian (Mar 17, 2020)

This is old news.  The Switch has been a success so there will probably be a new Nintendo console in a few years.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Mar 17, 2020)

raxadian said:


> This is old news.  The Switch has been a success so there will probably be a new Nintendo console in a few years.


Just wish 3rd party's would be beyond "just ports" then some time..

Gawd.



MikaDubbz said:


> There are some games that quite effectively use a joy con in a simliar manner to the Wiimote pointing, and it works pretty dang well even without having a sensor bar.  World of Goo is a great example ofthis.



Now if they just could get some Wii VC running.
And add N64, etc too while at it.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 17, 2020)

notrea11y said:


> Just wish 3rd party's would be beyond "just ports" then some time..
> 
> Gawd.



Some ports are really good.

Disgaea 5 Complete includes all DLC for free for example. But yeah most ports are kinda lame.  

The Prinny game just has the two PSP games put together and that's it.


----------

